# where can I find the Lyft template to create my business card?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Uber has one and so should Lyft. Does it exist?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

No . And I will not drive to them to pick them up either . Why would you drive to them ? Waste of your time and gas.

I live by Mexican border and once had this elderly couple from Tijuana. They refuse to know how things work on their phone . A wateress from a restaurant who also drives Lyft downloaded Lyft app for them and requested Lyft (me). They called me later that night on my cell asking me to pick them up again . No way I will do that !


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Plus. Why? Are you proud of this gig in the state its in? 

Also. Preplanning of a ride and using the lyft uber app to do it. They reserve the right to eff you over and deactivate u. 

Not to mention. Why. The fares suck. Why would you go way out of your way for a specific crappy fare


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Uber has one and so should Lyft. Does it exist?


Oh, you're in the payday loan business, too?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Says a Trump U graduate! LOL.



Trump Economics said:


> Oh, you're in the payday loan business, too?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Says a Trump U graduate! LOL.


I don't know what's funnier -- your comeback, or the fact that you want to make business cards for a less than minimum-wage payday loan company, but to each their own


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> I don't know what's funnier -- your comeback, or the fact that you want to make business cards for a less than minimum-wage payday loan company, but to each their own


I am new to this forum, and have seen you post several times about "less than minimum wage".
You probably posted your algorithm for this somewhere which i have not seen.
How do you explain that?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

TCANN said:


> I am new to this forum, and have seen you post several times about "less than minimum wage".
> You probably posted your algorithm for this somewhere which i have not seen.
> How do you explain that?


Thanks for the response. If you look closely at my page, you'll see several posts that offer proof of less than minimum-wage earnings.

Have a good day


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> where can I find the Lyft template to create my business card? Uber has one and so should Lyft. Does it exist?


see https://uberpeople.net/threads/referrals.182457/#post-2714516


----------

